# distributor problem



## Old man George A (Oct 26, 2021)

1950 Model, side mount distributor. Tractor started right up yesterday - didn't have water, so shut it down immediately. Won't start today, no spark- took distributor cap off and mounting plate for points has rotated 180 degrees - how is that possible?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Old Man George, welcome to the forum. 

I have no idea how the mounting plate can rotate 180 degrees. I attached a parts diagram of your distributor for your reference. 









New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts


New Holland 8N - FORD 4 CYL AG TRACTOR(01/47 - 12/52) Parts



www.messicks.com


----------



## fuddy1952 (Mar 6, 2021)

Old man George A said:


> 1950 Model, side mount distributor. Tractor started right up yesterday - didn't have water, so shut it down immediately. Won't start today, no spark- took distributor cap off and mounting plate for points has rotated 180 degrees - how is that possible?


I would troubleshoot the no spark issue. Distributor rotation has nothing to do with spark, just timing.
Be sure coil is getting power (if battery is negative ground, coil + side...if battery positive ground, coil -- side).
Be sure points contacts are clean.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------

